# Best VW/TC Mod?



## Clouder (29/5/17)

Howzit guys!

I'm in the market for a new mod. My Pico melted it's brains a few months back so I'm back on my VTC. The VTC is starting to get tired, doesn't always want to charge either..

What are the recommended VW/TC Mods these days? Is it still the Pico?

I am rather interested in the Evic Primo 2, but I am worried that the dual battery setup will be heavy to lug around.


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/5/17)

Will unfortunately depend on how much you want to spend


----------



## aktorsyl (29/5/17)

I'm more curious how you got a Pico to fry its brains 
But also watching this thread with interest

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb (29/5/17)

Minikin v2 or fuchai duo 3

Both are dual batts but not at all a mission to carry around.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff (29/5/17)

Any Therion is awesome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (29/5/17)

Wait, what's your budget?


----------



## craigb (29/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Wait, what's your budget?


Shhhh... Don't say the 'b' word

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## aktorsyl (29/5/17)

craigb said:


> Shhhh... Don't say the 'b' word


Lol I know the feeling.
But if we're going to start recommending Therions, then we can go all out

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (30/5/17)

Clouder said:


> Howzit guys!
> 
> I'm in the market for a new mod. My Pico melted it's brains a few months back so I'm back on my VTC. The VTC is starting to get tired, doesn't always want to charge either..
> 
> ...



Hey @Clouder 

The guys have given some great suggestions above

I have found in my vaping that the dual battery mods suit me better because the batts last longer. Of course, they are a bit heavier but if you get a nice compact one then its not a problem. I also think the dual battery mods give you more flexibility of what you can fire up, especially dual coil devices. I find the single battery mods take a bit of strain with that.

Cant advise you too well on the current mods because most of mine are quite old now. Lol. 

What tank and coil setup are you looking to power? And what is your preferred vaping style? That would also help us to advise you better.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Clouder (30/5/17)

Thanx for your replies guys!

Firstly, the Pico just stopped working after 3 months! It didn't even have a scratch on it, I've never dropped it either. It just decided not to respond anymore. So it became a paperweight. I then gave it to @Casper who tranferred its casings to his Pico.

I dont want to spend too much as I will have to purchase 2 batteries as well if I go for a Primo 2. I was thinking to stick with the Melo III and the Vaporesso C-Cells.


----------



## Silver (30/5/17)

Clouder said:


> Thanx for your replies guys!
> 
> Firstly, the Pico just stopped working after 3 months! It didn't even have a scratch on it, I've never dropped it either. It just decided not to respond anymore. So it became a paperweight.
> 
> ...



If you sticking with the Melo3 and c-Cells then i suppose a single batt mod is fine. A dual battery mod would just give you more batt life and flexibility if you wanted to go for a more power hungry atty/coil setup down the line.


----------



## Casper (30/5/17)

HI guys

I am interested in the brand new Pico-Dual. It looks like a awesome little device, dual and good as only a Pico can be.

The guys over at the store where @Clouder bought his Pico, tuned him that it is because of the fact that he uses the USB port to charge the 18650 inside of the Mod, and not an external charger. In my view it is utter BS, I have been charging all my MODs this way, why does it have a USB port then? The only thing is that I never use more than a 1Amp charger, so it takes a solid couple of hours to charge her up.

But anyway, @Clouder , I fully agree with @Silver. Ive always used single batt Mods, but now I need a dual Mod. It just give me more flexibility.


----------



## Silver (30/5/17)

Casper said:


> HI guys
> 
> I am interested in the brand new Pico-Dual. It looks like a awesome little device, dual and good as only a Pico can be.
> 
> ...



I hear you on the "why does it have a usb port then" - but there have been many comments on many devices saying that the built in charging is not as good as a dedicated external charger. i cannot verify this myself and do not doubt that some devices must have decent built in chargers but in my view if one can charge externally then do that rather.


----------



## Clouder (30/5/17)

Yes I hear you @Silver thing is though Ive charge all my other mods this way and never had a issue and the retailer was not willing to assist me in any way..... anyway... 

Thanx for the feedback!

Sent from my VIE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (30/5/17)

Clouder said:


> Yes I hear you @Silver thing is though Ive charge all my other mods this way and never had a issue and the retailer was not willing to assist me in any way..... anyway...
> 
> Thanx for the feedback!
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L09 using Tapatalk



Sorry to hear that @Clouder 
Your fried Pico must be one of the few that has been fried
They seem to be very reliable.


----------



## Casper (30/5/17)

Silver said:


> I hear you on the "why does it have a usb port then" - but there have been many comments on many devices saying that the built in charging is not as good as a dedicated external charger. i cannot verify this myself and do not doubt that some devices must have decent built in chargers but in my view if one can charge externally then do that rather.



I hear you. But the thing is, ive had my Pico for 1 year now, and i have been charging it every day through the USB port. I guess the best "for the battery" is to charge it on a external though. But @Clouder had his Pico for barely 3 months. Luck was on my side, because my Pico fell a coupe of times, so last month (after having my Pico for 11 months of serial abuse) he gave me his burned out one, and I rebuild all my Pico internals into his Pico body. EPIC!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (30/5/17)

Agreed @Silver , @Casper 's pico is a year old now and its going strong

Sent from my VIE-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (30/5/17)

Casper said:


> HI guys
> 
> I am interested in the brand new Pico-Dual. It looks like a awesome little device, dual and good as only a Pico can be.


I have the Dual, and it is indeed an awesome little device, but R&D slipped up on this one a bit (nothing major). The fire button sounds like a pissed-off Nevada rattlesnake. It rattles when you pick up the mod, it clickclacks when you touch the button, it just feels cheap a.f. Online reviewers found the same thing. Also remember, Eleaf advertises it as a 25mm-atomiser mod. It's not. It's 22mm but you can fit a 25mm atty on there with some serious (3mm) overhang.

But that is literally the only issue I have with it. It functions very well, as expected, and I don't regret my purchase at all. I use it at home for my DIY taste-test dripper and it's a sturdy, strong little guy. It's not something I'd carry around outside the house though. It's too bulky/stocky for it. But for a desk mod - it's just fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

